# Recommend me a LiPo and Charger



## mrw1986 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just purchased an RDX Phi '08 and was wondering if you could recommend me a LiPo and Charger for it. I'd prefer an AC charger as I don't like using a power supply and I want to keep the price of the charger under $75 (I have no problem buying 2nd hand). I'd like to keep the battery under $50.

I'm using the EZRun Brushless combo w/ EZRUN-60A-SL ESC and EZRUN-3650 5.5T 6000KV motor.

I'm looking at this battery: Gens ace LIPO 5000mAh 40C 7.4V lipo

If I decided to go with that battery would this be a suitable charger: Thunder AC 680

This is my first attempt with anything other than NiCd. How would I charge the LiPo, what settings etc. Do you have different recommendations for a LiPo/charger?

Thanks for the help!
-Matt


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*charger*

buy an onyx 235 lipo charger tell what mah rating your battery is and it does the rest for you and has a built in balancer and is both ac and dc all for 89.99


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I ended up going with the charger/lipo I listed as well as a liposack. I liked the feature set on the AC 680 a little more than the Onyx 235.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

looks like a recased 235 mmmm i wonder ..

but way better think i might grab one has cycling on it and more futures kewl


----------



## DChupp1 (Oct 27, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just purchased an RDX Phi '08 and was wondering if you could recommend me a LiPo and Charger for it. I'd prefer an AC charger as I don't like using a power supply and I want to keep the price of the charger under $75 (I have no problem buying 2nd hand). I'd like to keep the battery under $50.
> 
> ...


 I think u made a good choice ,the Gens battery is a good one. I'm expecting mine in the mail today. I race with a sponsored driver for Gens Ace and he likes the batteries as well as the Orion and a couple other high $ ones he has used over the years. Good Luck with your choice. RACE ON!


----------



## legendeli (Feb 7, 2010)

okhobby.com has some cheap chargers i have a imax B6 i bought for $25 and iv used it for 2 years just about every weekend iv charged anything form NICD to Lipo works great for eveything iv charged on it!!!


----------

